# Looking For Tradional Archery Instructor close or local to the GTA



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I don't know of any Trad instructors around, although I'm sure there are some. Most trad shooters, myself included would be only too happy to help you out, although you may end up with conflicting information.
The Masters of the Barebow series 1-3 are definately worth the investment.
A few minute practice, blank bale with no target a day where you focus on one aspect of your shot sequence is helpful.

Shoot it like your compound, upright, relaxed BH, you should get a sling.

Bob


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

What did you get for a setup?


----------



## stevietangles (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Crunch
i bought a Titan II riser with Blackmax carbon limbs.
35lbs medium

if you would be willing to have me out to shoot and you are or feel you are qualified to teach let me know

i have been playing a lot with styles of shooting.
holding the bow verticle and canting slightly to the left.
i have found when i cant it slightly i have a better sight picture and group tighter.

all the help is appreciated.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Listen to Bob, he will help you. Which side of the GTA are you. I am in Hamilton if you want to venture out sometime.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

check out crazymoose here on at send him a pm ..he is at durham archers and is one heck of a trad shooter as well as waneman here as well...send them pm`s they`ll help ya out ....


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> check out crazymoose here on at send him a pm ..he is at durham archers and is one heck of a trad shooter as well as waneman here as well...send them pm`s they`ll help ya out ....


cant speak for crazymoose but either one of us would surely help you out. however crazymoose showed me the way, trumps me in experience and could probably out shoot me on any given day he tries


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words CLASSICHUNTER and wanemann.
Stevietangles you should try to get out to Durham Archers one Saturday for a fun shoot with the guys.
I'm sure with a few pointers you will be shooting better in no time at all.
It's all about having fun and a passion for traditional archery.


----------



## stevietangles (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow I didn't expect such a warm welcome from a bunch of strangers. 
I would like to get out to the club for a fun shoot. 
Let me know when you will be there next and I'm there.
Thanks for the invite


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

There are no strangers in archery, just friends you haven't beat yet


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Durham Archers is hosting a 3D shoot Sunday June 2,2013 with a shotgun start at 10:00am. Registration will begin around 8:00am.
It's open to all classes but there will be more then a few trad guys there.
It's all about having fun. Come on out and see.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Stevie,
Did they set it up for you at Tradtech? Are you shooting it off the shelf? If you don't mind me asking what is your DL and what are you shooting for arrows?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I think mike and I are in for june 2nd ..wrist pending as well as weather...


----------



## stevietangles (Jan 17, 2013)

John at trad tech set up the riser.
I am shooting it off the shelf, he set it up with some felt furniture pads.
I draw 28" to the deepest part of the grip so i guess my DL is 28"
I have been playing with arrow lengths and it seems 30" of easton power flights 500 spine tuned the best.
i played with some 400 spine GT Kenetics and Beman Hunters in 400 as well.
to hard of arrows.

I purchased a set of 45 lbs black max that i intend to hunt with in the fall. i hope the 400's will tune good for those limbs if i turn down the limb bolts i should be near 50 lbs at 28"


----------



## stevietangles (Jan 17, 2013)

crazymoose said:


> Durham Archers is hosting a 3D shoot Sunday June 2,2013 with a shotgun start at 10:00am. Registration will begin around 8:00am.
> It's open to all classes but there will be more then a few trad guys there.
> It's all about having fun. Come on out and see.


Hey Crazymoose
i havent shot my bow past 15 yards.
what is the average target distance on the course?
should i wheel the compound or try with the recurve.
I might be hitting dirt more than foam with the recurve if targets are past 25 yards.

either way i will try and get out on sunday.

will you be there on saturday shooting as well?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

come to Durham a lot of the guys are there and will make your day fun bring about a dozen arrows and you `ll be ok ... archery you will never have laughed so much doing a sport ....500 spine seems stiff for 35lb bow about right for your 50lb limbs... 600 would be better with 100 grain tips ....


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I think that they could be okay. They are 30" long. How heavy are your points.

Just go and have fun. Most Trad guys are a less serious bunch.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I've heard that crazymoose with a recurve can out shoot most guys shooting compounds. :thumbs_up
No joke!


----------



## stevietangles (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input, my field points are 125 gn.
I have the limb bolts turned all the way in so i should be shooting closer to the 40lbs mark. 
I just ordered some brass inserts from 3 rivers archery in 100 gn and 50 gn. I am going to build a heavier arrow for hunting and try them out on the chrony.
I hope to make it down to the shoot closer to 10 am 
see you there.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hi Stevie,
Bring both with you and then make up your mind.
Usually the longest trad shot is 30 yards on a large target, but it's all about having fun.
Hope you can make Sun June 2nd but come early to register.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

stevietangles;.
will you be there on saturday shooting as well?[/QUOTE said:


> Stevie there is no shooting on Saturday as the course is being set for the tournament. The butt range will bee open after the work is complete.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

redneckhillbilly where did you hear that lol lol lol I`ve never seen him miss throwing a beer cap into the garbage can lol lol


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> redneckhillbilly where did you hear that lol lol lol I`ve never seen him miss throwing a beer cap into the garbage can lol lol


I heard things. LOL!
Serious...I've heard crazymoose can take the eye out of a newt at 50 yards with his recurve.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

That would be a mutant newt with a garbage can lid for an eye. Seriously, Pauly flings a pretty mean arrow.


----------



## stevietangles (Jan 17, 2013)

i will most likely be there on Sunday.
is it mandatory to be there at 8 am for registry?
the earlies i can be there is aroung 9:30 due to family comitments.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

stevietangles said:


> i will most likely be there on Sunday.
> is it mandatory to be there at 8 am for registry?
> the earlies i can be there is aroung 9:30 due to family comitments.


Steve registration is from 8 am and we'll shut it down at 10 to get it started


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

rdneckhillbilly, don't believe everything you hear. 
Just a bunch of guys out having fun and 99.9% luck.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

They're sure puttin' the pressure on you crazymoose,


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

crazymoose said:


> rdneckhillbilly, don't believe everything you hear.
> Just a bunch of guys out having fun and 99.9% luck.


I only believe 1/2 of what I see and nothing I hear. :wink:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

redneckhillbilly.....When Paul starts grinning like a Cheshire cat, your in for some interesting shooting.


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

Talk to Fred Walker at KTA traditional archery just outside of Peterborough. He teaches the Rick Welch method...very accurate and repeatable. It will take years off of your learning curve...believe me.


----------



## stevietangles (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, i thought the 3D shoot was today so as i was about to leave i looked up the address and realized its next sunday.
June 2nd is the wifes birthday so thats out of the question.

if any of you guys will be there on the saturday i would be interested in coming down to meet some people and shoot the course.

are there any members of the Royal bowmans club.
i am looking to join a club to shoot outdoor 3D just need some advice.
do most 3D courses allow walk ons for a fee?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Stevie, there's a final work party Sat June 1st and once the 3D courses are set, they are closed until the start of the tournament Sunday June 2nd at 10:00am.
If you wish to come up at a later date just PM one of us or make arrangements for a tour.
There are tour guides listed on the Durham Archers website. Dave Hermsen is our Tour Director.
Durham charges a guest fee of $10.00 for the use of the club but you must be signed in by a member.
You would have to arrange a time to meet at the gate to gain access to the Durham facility.
If you have any further questions just send me a PM and I'll try to help you out or check out the website, durhamarchers.ca


----------

